# Stemmler Jaguar



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

I purchased a Stemmler Jaguar recurve 58" 45 @ 28" I can't find much on the Company except that they went out of business in 1991.Anybody ever shot one?This is the L.E. Stemmler Company


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

A good friend of mine had a Stemmler compound back in the late 80's. He loved it and swore he'd never get a bow that wasn't a Stemmler.


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

I recall when Wilderness Archery in Dover, N.J. were making compounds back in the 80's they started using the Stemmler name. Then somehow a Lenny Cardinale signature model was introduced. I know Wilderness is out of business and Lenny Cardinale of Butts & Bows in Nutley, N.J. has retired. Stemmler was popular with wood handled compounds before Wilderness purchased the name. They also made recurves for years.

DetLieut


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

I had a Stemler Jaguar once. It was the very first recurve I have owned. I remember having to modify the shelf. If I remember correctly the corner of the shelf and riser is radiused? I took a saw and squared the corner between the shelf and riser. then I filed a slight radius in the shelf. When I got done the center shot was better and I could shoot off of the shelf with just a leather rest.


----------

